# Deroplatys truncata mating



## yen_saw (Sep 5, 2012)

:clap: 

:clap: 

:clap: 

:clap: 

Strunggling to get on the right position at first

















Connected finally


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 5, 2012)

That's an awesome disguise! Are you going to sell them? I'd love to get some.


----------



## twolfe (Sep 5, 2012)

Cool mantis and very nice images.


----------



## Danny. (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## leviatan (Sep 6, 2012)

Lucky you!


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2012)

Those are really neat. Hope to see them widespread soon.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 6, 2012)

:clap: nice job Yen!!! Yeah put me on the list!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Sep 6, 2012)

Congrats  Yen


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 6, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! :clap: they're amazing!!!!


----------



## gripen (Sep 6, 2012)

Mega congrats. How does this species compare to lobata and dessicata?


----------



## melano (Sep 6, 2012)

great detailed pictures  (almost P0rn lol)


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks all! yeah hopefully she will produce fertile eggs. The male is still connected as of this morning.

@gripen: They are not difficult to raise but tricky to breed.

@Malik: and Thank You!

Edit: The male survived!


----------



## gripen (Sep 6, 2012)

Glad to hear the male is OK!

Now all that is left for us Americans to try is trigonodera...


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 6, 2012)

gripen said:


> Glad to hear the male is OK!
> 
> Now all that is left for us Americans to try is trigonodera...


Those look just like Lobatas. I really like these truncatas. The camouflage is absolutely perfect. Like they're literally made of leads.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 6, 2012)

gripen said:


> Glad to hear the male is OK!
> 
> Now all that is left for us Americans to try is trigonodera...


The two coolest are truncata and trigonodera in my opinion


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 9, 2012)

She deposited first ooth early October, took about a month after mating. Still incubating now, hopefully hatching out soon.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 9, 2012)

Gratz Yen


----------



## ismart (Nov 9, 2012)

nice! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Albert/Paul  The female looks like she is going to lay another soon :shifty:


----------



## ismart (Nov 9, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks Albert/Paul  The female looks like she is going to lay another soon :shifty:


Sweet! Were they pain to breed?


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 9, 2012)

ismart said:


> Sweet! Were they pain to breed?


Lucky for me it is not. I have harder time breeding D. lobata and D. desiccata. However, getting fertile ooth is another story.


----------



## agent A (Nov 9, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Lucky for me it is not. I have harder time breeding D. lobata and D. desiccata. However, getting fertile ooth is another story.


and updating your website is yet another story :tt2:


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 9, 2012)

agent A said:


> and updating your website is yet another story :tt2:


 Hmmm i see someone is still following my site :tt2: Second ooth...still fresh.


----------



## hierodula (Nov 9, 2012)

How big are these guys?


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 9, 2012)

On the first ooth pic, I couldn't even discern the mantis at first. Please tell me that you're going to sell some!


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 9, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> On the first ooth pic, I couldn't even discern the mantis at first. Please tell me that you're going to sell some!


Yes please tell us you'll be selling


----------



## gripen (Nov 10, 2012)

hierodula said:


> How big are these guys?


Small 2-2.5 inches.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 10, 2012)

hierodula said:


> How big are these guys?


 Male is small at 4-5 cm, slender. But adult female is about 7-8cm, bulky.


gripen said:


> Small 2-2.5 inches.


You mean the male right? Or it will be the smallest adult female I have ever seen!By the way, soon after I glued the second ooth......


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 10, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Hmmm i see someone is still following my site :tt2:
> 
> Second ooth...still fresh.


Same i still follow your site!

Hopefully the ooth is fertile!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 10, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Male is small at 4-5 cm, slender. But adult female is about 7-8cm, bulky.
> 
> You mean the male right? Or it will be the smallest adult female I have ever seen!
> 
> By the way, soon after I glued the second ooth......


YAY!!!!!!!!!! BABIES!!!!!!!! How much are you gonna sell them for?


----------



## aNisip (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice job Yen!  :clap: Congratz!!! ...I am having a heck of a time breeding lobata, so frustrating -.- ...all the best with the second ooth!  

-Andrew


----------



## agent A (Nov 10, 2012)

where do u get those awesome fern leaf things from?


----------



## hierodula (Nov 10, 2012)

Yen, you have to sell some of these! I already know what I want for christmas.... :shifty: :clown:


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Andrew.

You can get those fern from Hobby Lobby Agent A, dead leaf mantis likes to hang on this type of leaf for some reason.

I hope to have some available for sale when they are L2.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 11, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## ismart (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats! This is so awesome! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## hierodula (Nov 11, 2012)

I cant wait! awesome looking


----------

